# Sceptre's latest 32-inch offering boasts MHL tecnhology



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/sceptre_mhl_led_hdtv-300x165.jpg[/img]Shared in a recent press release, on February 6th, Sceptre discusses an exciting feature of their latest model television.

The latest ultra-slim 32" LED HDTV, by Sceptre, comes equipped with Mobile HD Link technology, which allows consumers to use a handheld device, such as a smart phone, as a set-top box, adding a new storage device and more to your home theater setup.

This is to start a long line of TVs by Sceptre to include this functionality, a technology that only recently started to catch on, as more and more devices, not just TVs, support this feature.

The mobile devices make a direct connection to the television which makes all multimedia content on the device available to the TV. Additionally, like USB, the connected device is powered, and therefore charged, by the MHL port. MHL privides two way communication permitting the MHL-device's, in this case the TV's, remote control to send commands to the mobile device.

More than just content access, the MHL link can allow virtually anything that is done on the handheld device, to be done on the television. The television can become the big-screen and speakers to the connected mobile device. This opens up opportunity to play mobile games on a large screen, as one example, and it creates a very simple inexpensive video conferencing setup for smart phones equipped with front facing cameras.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/DSC_6081_610x407.JPG[/img] Many newer smart phones are equipped with MHL technology, but unfortunately many older model TVs are not, as this technology is only starting to emerge at a higher rate. While the new 32-inch Sceptre features the MHL port, your TV may or may not. If it doesn't, it may be MHL-hackable, in that there are adapter cables available that convert MHL to HDMI, and they are available for less than $15.

"Sceptre has managed to strike a careful balance between price and performance," giving consumers decent TV setups at decent prices, and now with more state of the art features. This 32" LED HDTV Sceptre model, according to the release, runs in the price range of $600, and can found at at Amazon, QVC, Sears, K-mart, Tiger Direct, Costco and NewEgg.com.

Additional features include: a 50,000 plus hours rated LED backlight life, a 1920×1080 resolution, a true 16:9 widescreen, auto-volume level control, sound equalizer settings, auto dynamic contrast enhancement, as well as surround sound capability. For ports it has 1 USB port, 1 VGA and 3 HDMI (1 Integrated MHL). Like most, if not all HDTV's, it has built-in tuners including ATSC for picking up daytime and primetime content, ideal for those "live TV" watchers that want to elimintate Cable and/or Satelittle TV subscriptions.

Signal compatibility for the new Sceptre is 1080P, 1080i, 720P, 480P, and 480i with HDMI input support of 1080/24P, 1080/60P, 1080i, 720P, and 480P. The set is friendly to the utility bill, as it conforms to EnergyStar 5.3 guidelines, and it weighs about 18 pounds.


----------

